# Mahler's Ressurection Symphony internet broadcast from Warsaw National Philharmony



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Exactly what it says in the thread title. 

The National Philharmony Orchestra and Choir directed by Jacek Kaspszyk (new musical director of National Philharmony) will perform Mahler's Symphony No. 2 on 25th October at 7.30 PM (Polish time, that is GMT+2). It will be broadcasted on www.filharmonia.pl and www.dwojka.polskieradio.pl.

Best regards, Dr


----------

